# * Black Flake, Black SS & Clear Coat *



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

This is a full on build up.....project ride. Wanted to put it in here because I am primarily posting it for the body and paint work and its not a lowrider. Even though I am using some Lowrider styling aspects (Flake, deep lips, beat). I will go through engine, interior, body, paint, wheels and stereo.

One of my brothers bought the car in 91 and then sold it to my other brother in the late 90s and I bought it from him a about a year and a half ago. It had been in an accident and was sitting in my brothers garage for 3 years while he fought to get the damages paid from the person that ran into him.


First tear down in October of 2006. I would work on it for a while then put it to the side for other things then go back to it. Yeah....its a 5.0 :biggrin:









The damage


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

70K on the car....and taking care of for the most part.










See what can be salvaged.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Front end tweaked over









You can see the stretch/twist of the unibody


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

More gap expansions










Bumper insert broke


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Luggage rack always killed me for being on a sports car. :twak:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Be gone










I love the fact that the interior peices fade at different intervals


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Time to get the front end straight


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Pulling the guts


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Still dismantling for redo


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

looks good so far man can't wait to see it done.........


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Nasty looking huh....









Don't forget to brush your teeth!!!










Had to clean all the insets....going to dye it all and it needs to be CLEAN!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Ok....the factory horsepower of 225 is good....but I wanted to go a little bigger. :biggrin:









Factory wires had some issues. :0










Clickity clack!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Going down to the short block:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Cleaning up the brackets and accessories. Not trying to go full show or anything....just clean for the street.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

The factory exhaust just wasn't going to cut it either....upgrading to 2.5" flowmaster kit with straight H pipe to get rid of the cats.



















It didn't sound bad like it had leaks...but....it did.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Stainless tips.










*Shits torn down son!!!!*


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Clean up the engine bay a little and painting the short block with some rattle can.

Also got a fiberglass cowl pieces...didn't like the look of the factory cover.










Time for a BIG cam.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Wanted a little whine with the rumble.....quiet gear drive.










Had to shave the chain oiler ledge and clearance the timing cover for the gear set.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

aahhhh yeaahhh










New water pump and aluminum heads going on. I got a Trick Flow kit which was really nice...had almost everything you need including bolts.










Torque her down


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

New lower intake









Now a full roller motor with the new lifters that came with the kit


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

cover on and chrome headers on.










Mating the exhausting on from underneath.










Pre tap helped a lot for easy.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Did the 5 lug conversion. These mustangs are 4 lug from the factory...crazy shit!



















Primarily did it to open my spectrum on wheel choice. Got my wheels in..nice phat lip for that rod look.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Did the 5 lug conversion. These mustangs are 4 lug from the factory...crazy shit!



















Primarily did it to open my spectrum on wheel choice. Got my wheels in..nice phat lip for that rod look.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

My measurements were correct...the wheels stayed flush with the body!!



















Just threw the front fender on to get an idea.










Oh yeah...and the engine is all together.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Time to do something about the seats.










No rips or tears


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

After a thorough cleaning it was time for some Landau black SEM dye











After pieces were sprayed they were set to dry


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

So fresh and clean










No more varing shades of gray










I was even able to do the seat material because it was like a tweed....that shit soaks up the dye lovely. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

After those parts were done...










time to do the dash and seat belts..


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Gray turns black very nicely.










:cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Blacked out!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT+Apr 9 2008, 10:29 AM~10371470-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Thanks.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Get to the paint already!! :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Got to get to the body work first fool! :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Busting down the factory paint.

Found the drivers side had been repainted...had to be within the first year of its life because neither of my bros had it done.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Car seemed to be really straight from the get go....but of course thats looking at 17 year old paint that is not very shiny anymore.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Fun fun. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Shaving the rivet holes for the luggage rack.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I got SCREWED on this deal. Bought a fender off a ebay because I wanted OEM equipment.....this damn thing was so jacked. :angry:











It looked perfect on ebay. Contacted the buy and he was like "it wasn't like that when I shipped it...and you can fix it" I paid for a near perfect fender!!!!


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

shit that SEM dye worked like a charm!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

This damn thing looked as bad as the wrecked one I had!!!!! asshole!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

More busting down of the paint.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Fiberglass Cobra R hood....3" raise.










Seeing how the gaps look.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Looking at the overall vision.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Smoked out lights too.

Got a pass side OEM fender from ebay....this one was damn nice.









Saleen wing from ebay


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Apr 9 2008, 11:48 AM~10372103
> *shit that SEM dye worked like a charm!!
> *



If its prepped right....it works really well.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I wanted to spice up the interior a bit more. The factory inserts by the arm rests were the same material as the seats. I hardened them with fiberglass resin...then fiberglassed them more and body worked them with thin ice.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Don't have step by steps pics on these....resin would have solidified the camera. lol


----------



## Cruising Ink (Feb 5, 2006)

looking real good keep up the good work :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

damn you sure do know how to plot a build up, very well detailed and entertaining!


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Damn Dan, Do you ever take a break.... 
Grind... Work....Gas hop.... Grind....Work... Sleep....Gas Hop :biggrin:


----------



## northwestG (Sep 22, 2003)

dont even matter its not a lowrider, nice build..........gotta be different and put it the paint forum...lol


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lowerdimension63+Apr 9 2008, 12:49 PM~10372625-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Figured the paint would be the main focus of this build.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

More rough in work.










Fiberglass (unless you pay super high dollar) does not come exaclty right by any means. Had to bring out one of the hood edges to match the header.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I updated the front fenders to 91-93. Found out in those years they have a bigger wheel well opening in the front because Ford had a factory upgrade to 16 wheels in those years. So of course I wanted the extra clearance. The fender extensions are different of course so had to find those....couldn't not find a good one to save my life....so went to a local yard and got one that was busted and fixed it. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Initial blocking of the wing.










Blocking out the pass fender.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Aftermarket Drivers fender.










more blocking....


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

The pass door was hit slightly so I bought a stub welder to pull out that dent. 










About this time Royalty came over to lend his expertise. :worship: We blocked out the doors to the quarters.


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)

Good thread :thumbsup: 

Cant wait for the end result


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

There is no adjustment in or out on these mustangs. Royalty got a block of wood and a hammer and aligned the back edge of the door very close to the quarter exact shape. Then blocked the two together.










*Its gonna be black....so it HAS to be straight!*


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Smooth as a babies butt he says!!! :0


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I guide coated the hood and blocked it out to help find the waves...










There were a lot! 

We body worked the fenders to the doors also. Then body worked the hood to the fenders. Had to raise up and square off the edges of the hood at least 1/8...someplace 1/4"! Adding thin ice to do so.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Dec of 2007. Getting ready for Poly coat. I only planned on shooting the poly from the side trim up. One main reason was I didn't want the poly filling in the inset in the side trim. And I was not going to take the side trim off because from the fenders to the quarters they are rubberized (to help prevent door dings). Take them off and they will stretch and deform.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Poly coat....sprayed straight out of the gun....not reduced at all. I know its crazy and impossible....but I *DO* the impossible. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Like molasses.....


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

After letting it sit for one day.....blocked it down with 150.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Oh yeaaaaa.










Tasty


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

12-9-07


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

All jambs sanded with either 320 or 150...can't remember....but getting ready for primer/sealer.










A lot of parts for such a small car.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Chocolate Rain! Some people spray candy.....man my shits CHOCOLATE for real! :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Doors open mane!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Had a couple fish eyes on the fiberglass hood. :scrutinize:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Ok....so then I wetsand the chocolate down.....looked like I was in Willy Wonka's chocolate factory! Used 400 and maybe some 600 too.





Then I was ready for some BLACK.....Single Stage black that is.





I was VERY impressed with the depth of the single stage....I was like "it can't get any wetter then that!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

That shit was sucking the light in!!!!










I didn't bother masking the car off because I hadn't wet sanded it yet...I was doing three different sessions of SS.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Some orange peel.....but I do suck ass at paint....really I do.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Single Stage.....


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

A-pillar pieces










Top of header


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Then on to wetsand the body.

400 grit


----------



## bigbea (Feb 19, 2008)

This is a great thread. Cant wait to see her when shes finished...Doin a hella job homie


----------



## fishboy745 (Nov 20, 2005)

Crazy that you did all that work But didnt remove the door and quarter panel moldings..


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

so you are putting black flake over it? I've been wanting to see this, great work by the way :thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Apr 9 2008, 09:14 PM~10377734
> *so you are putting black flake over it? I've been wanting to see this, great work by the way :thumbsup:
> *


The man is a jack of all trades...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

Where's the flake.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

WHAT MYTH?


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

your killing me! just post the pics already! :uh: ........  car looks good!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by fishboy745_@Apr 9 2008, 07:04 PM~10375771
> *Crazy that you did all that work But didnt remove the door and quarter panel moldings..
> *



The problem I had was on the aftermarket fender I had to trade one factory molding from my original fender. It has a metal backing or insert...that shit bowed/stretched like crazy.  I had to sit it under weights for a couple days to try and get it back into shape before I could adhere it to the new fender. After that I was in no way going to try to take the rest of the rubberized side molding off and risk deforming it. :dunno: At least that was the experience I had. 


I am always up for input. :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life+Apr 10 2008, 03:31 AM~10379534-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of whats wetter......single stage black or black base coat/clear coat. I didn't a little variation.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Ok...so then I scuff/prepped the bottoms of the hood and trunk lid and cut them in. No pictures of that.....but here is the trunk lid top wetsanded up.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I originally wanted to have the full centers of the wheels black....I just like that style. But after getting the wheels the chrome angles looked so good to me I couldn't bring myself to completely black them out. 



So I started to tape:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

This shit took a while.....


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

The cars done so post the flake pictures. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

And I wasn't happy with my work on the front bumper/header. I had gotten some runs on the bottom sides....so I wetsanded those back out and prepped it to be sprayed again with single stage.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 10 2008, 10:39 AM~10380629
> *The cars done so post the flake pictures. :biggrin:
> *



How do you know the cars done???? :dunno: 

























:biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

"WITH THE TOP LET DOWN SO MY HAIR CAN BLOW" :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Police on the scene.....


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

You know what I mean...


Doors jammed up!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 10 2008, 10:40 AM~10380639
> *How do you know the cars done????  :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> *


Satellite spy pics.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Scuffed the chrome with 320. Then used the SEM black out....can't remember what its called but its for converting chrome trim to black. So used that stuff as a primer for the single stage. Came out slick.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Apr 10 2008, 10:46 AM~10380681
> *Satellite spy pics.
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 











Did you tap into google earth or someone elses live link? lol


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Orangy....I'm all about wetsanding. lol


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Just had to throw a wheel on to see what it looked like.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 10 2008, 10:49 AM~10380709
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> Did you tap into google earth or someone elses live link?  lol
> *


Someone elses.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Left half the side spoke in chrome so when it is rolling it will catch the sun.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

HAD to throw a fender on too to check it out...


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Wetsanded the hood down......1000 grit I believe.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Body wetsanded down too. 1-8-2008


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Fender wetsanded.












Putting the trunk, spoiler, trim and hood on???


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Everything from the side molding down was remaining purely single stage. Taped it all off.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Getting some lines!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Trying to get everything lined up.











Just like anything....this experience will help for future projects.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Getting masked off.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Blurry


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

For the stripes I used two different sizes of black metal flake. One was mini and the other was a pretty sizeable. I mixed both of them into SG150....the new intercoat clear from House of Kolor. It definitely is a bit thicker thatn the SG100. It held the flake very well......but I definitely over loaded the clear with too much flake. I wanted the stripes completely covered with flake and I was attempting to do it with just 4 passes (the indicated maximum coats for the SG150). 


All I will say at this point is it looked like Rhino liner or grip tape.

 


No shine at all!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Lunch time!!! :biggrin:

I'm gonna go ride a skate board with all this grip tape!!!


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

This thread makes me want to get out there and paint my car...


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Man o man......





:ugh:





I was like damn...... :machinegun:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I HOSED the cowl piece with clear trying to get some bling out of it....I was starting to see some good stuff.


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

lookin good........


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Little something.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I was in for a lot of wetsanding and a lot more clear!

I just put WAY too much flake in the intercoat.


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 10 2008, 11:23 AM~10381314
> *I was in for a lot of wetsanding and a lot more clear!
> 
> I just put WAY too much flake in the intercoat.
> ...


there could never be too much flake... :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Couple days later bring out the 1000 grit. I think I MIGHT have even used a little 600 or 800 grit at this point. I was scared....didn't want to go through the clear and scuff the black flakes and turn them chrome. hno:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Bad thing is I have seen some cars look like this that are polished out like they are done. :twak: I had paid more attention to factory cars too....most of the blacks were :thumbsdown: and orange peely as all hell.


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

i love this thread.


so as a rule of thumb, how much flake would go into how much intercoat?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

With just one session of clear....5 coats over the top....some of it was completely blending in. :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Apr 10 2008, 12:24 PM~10381322
> *there could never be too much flake... :cheesy:
> *


I understand that ideaology!!! lol Better off going back in two or three sessions and getting coverage that way. :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Ran water over it and was seeing some shizzle.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Apr 10 2008, 11:57 AM~10381144
> *This thread makes me want to get out there and paint my car...
> *



Do it!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Water










Water


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

hhhmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

ohhh yeahhhh


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Oooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!


Feeling MUCH better.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 10 2008, 12:41 PM~10381413
> *ohhh yeahhhh
> 
> 
> ...


_If there was a problem, yo I'd solve it..._ :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Apr 10 2008, 09:33 AM~10380062
> *your killing me! just post the pics already! :uh: ........  car looks good!
> *



I told you. lol :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 10 2008, 12:48 PM~10381449
> *I told you. lol  :biggrin:
> *


What did you tell him!!! :angry:


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

I see some hot fire! :biggrin: I'll be by after work to pick up the tramp.lol


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Got some dope ass pics of the tramp in the shop! :0


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 10 2008, 01:42 PM~10381421
> *If there was a problem, yo I'd solve it...  :cheesy:
> *


_Check out the hook while my DJ revolves it _


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Another water shot after first wetsanding.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)




----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

damn dan you make me fuckin jealous :uh: :biggrin: 


I love mustangs just cant fit in one lol


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Apr 10 2008, 10:28 AM~10381343
> *i love this thread.
> so as a rule of thumb, how much flake would go into how much intercoat?
> *


bump


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Apr 10 2008, 02:04 PM~10382149
> *damn dan you make me fuckin jealous  :uh:  :biggrin:
> I love mustangs just cant fit in one lol
> *



LOL :roflmao: :wave:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@Apr 10 2008, 12:28 PM~10381343
> *i love this thread.
> so as a rule of thumb, how much flake would go into how much intercoat?
> *



I think I have read on this sight people use about 2 oz per sprayable quart???? I think I used like 5 oz. lol Oops!


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

hahaha cool thanks for the reply.

must be more info for me in the "how do YOU spray flake" topic


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Black flake....anyone see any red blings???? Doohhhh...


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

No flash...water covered


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Flatter..... not flat enough yet though.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Getting ready for 3-4 more coats of clear....


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Rhino liner to this isn't bad.


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

takes me back to 1996 dan,,,,not a drop, but it worked for me


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Howard Wolowitz_@Apr 10 2008, 02:17 PM~10382749
> *takes me back to 1996 dan,,,,not a drop, but it worked for me
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

The black flake doesn't look like what I expected but it probably looks totaly differnet in person compaired to through a camera on the internet. You did a kick ass job though!!!!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

why single stage black if youre just gonna clear over it? I do realize SS black is supposed to be "deeper", compared to bc/cc black. But dont you lose that advantage by clearing over it?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Apr 10 2008, 09:10 PM~10385518
> *why single stage black if youre just gonna clear over it?  I do realize SS black is supposed to be "deeper", compared to bc/cc black.  But dont you lose that advantage by clearing over it?
> *


 :no:


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Apr 10 2008, 06:10 PM~10385518
> *why single stage black if youre just gonna clear over it?  I do realize SS black is supposed to be "deeper", compared to bc/cc black.  But dont you lose that advantage by clearing over it?
> *


no it just adds even more depth


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

thanks guys :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

how do you like the black flake the one time i sprayed it i was really dissapointed........didn't pop hardly at all...........


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 11 2008, 09:26 AM~10389479
> *how do you like the black flake the one time i sprayed it i was really dissapointed........didn't pop hardly at all...........
> *



It is more of a subtle effect.....but it really still dances like crazy. Again I used two different sizes of flake...I think it helps. 




Wetsanded. Ran the racing stripes through the hood, cowl, a pillar tops, rear convertible top trim, rear deck, trunk and spoiler.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Remember I asked if anyone saw any red blings? :twak:

I reused the same gun that I used to spray flake on the monte. I cleaned it out on and off for days. Ran thinner through it, sprayed it through it, wiped it out. No sign of any red flakes. Well when I started spraying I say red....blue and green! That shit sucked. I had to go back and dot those flakes with SS. I bet there were 200+ I had to hit.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Moral of the story.....just buy a new gun when you spray flake from a cup gun. :twak:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 11 2008, 11:10 AM~10390089
> *Moral of the story.....just buy a new gun when you spray flake from a cup gun.  :twak:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

You always have some great build up threads going :biggrin: Keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 10 2008, 01:59 PM~10381508
> *What did you tell him!!!  :angry:
> *


That you needed to get to the point already. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 11 2008, 12:11 PM~10390586
> *That you needed to get to the point already.  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Second session of clear coat. 4 coats.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Better!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

No we are getting somewhere. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

mmmhhhhh!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Apr 11 2008, 12:58 PM~10390983
> *No we are getting somewhere.  :biggrin:
> *


Step your game up! :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Still peely....but again wetsanding is in store.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

So the next day I believe while the clear was hardening I decided to refresh the top. One of my bros had it replaced already....so it was in good shape. CLeaned it up and sprayed some Landau Black on it too!










Makes it look brand new.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Wrinkled from being down for a while and disconnected from the body for the paint work. Its stretching back out to a smooth form again.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

4 layers of clear on the doors, quarters. 10 layers of clear had been sprayed on all the top pieces (hood, trunk, etc). Minus what was wetsanded off.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)




----------



## Bajito93 (Nov 16, 2007)

damn homie looks good all that hard work looks like it payed off :thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

4 layers SS.....4 layers intercoat for flake...10-11 layers clear minus wetsanding.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Bajito93_@Apr 11 2008, 01:08 PM~10391062
> *damn homie looks good all that hard work looks like it payed off  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks man....just trying to learn more with each ride.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I only have 83 more pictures to post!!!!!!!!!! :0 :tears:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Apr 11 2008, 12:07 PM~10390540
> *You always have some great build up threads going  :biggrin:  Keep up the good work  :thumbsup:
> *



Always gotta remember my LIL homies. Wait till I get to the color bar install!!!
























:0 :0 

























j/k.....or am I???? :cheesy:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 11 2008, 02:13 PM~10391092
> *I only have 83 more pictures to post!!!!!!!!!! :0  :tears:
> *



And almost a complete car. :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Wetsanding clear coat on fenders and other parts.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Wetsand car body with 1000....1500......2000.











Rear deck


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Trunk lid sanded down with 1000. Looked pretty flat.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

See...and I suck at painting! Bottom front edge of the spoiler...hella drips.  Had to razor blade like crazy. Just too much product in too tight of an area.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

The supplies. I read on here about polishing black that this was good stuff for it:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

No I can't polish for shit.....or don't have the patience for that process. :dunno: But Royalty does and he put it down!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Dizzzaamn! :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

damn you are brave man letting those 2 shepherds in there mines not allowed in the garage :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 11 2008, 02:25 PM~10391638
> *damn you are brave man letting those 2 shepherds in there  mines not allowed in the garage :biggrin:
> *



They are usually pretty good in shop....no rough play zone. :biggrin:


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

nice shepards i love those dogs..


oh ya car looks good too


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Mounted LX fender extensions. Extensions only SS....above trim clear coated. Wetsanded.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

OH MY!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 11 2008, 02:17 PM~10391125
> *Always gotta remember my LIL homies.  Wait till I get to the color bar install!!!
> :0  :0
> j/k.....or am I????  :cheesy:
> *


That would be a first!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 11 2008, 08:36 PM~10391733
> *They are usually pretty good in shop....no rough play zone.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



lol


oh and my dog is out until i declare a no loose hair zone :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

WOW! THIS TOPIC WAS AWESOME, I JUST READ IT FROM THE BEGINNING. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THE FINISHED PRODUCT. GREAT JOB.


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 11 2008, 01:13 PM~10391501
> *The supplies.  I read on here about polishing black that this was good stuff for it:
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah 6Dueced posted his way of doing black so I thought I'd give it shot cuz I haven't had very good luck with black. Worked out pretty good, just wanted to say thanks.


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@Apr 12 2008, 12:00 PM~10398936
> *Yeah 6Dueced posted his way of doing black so I thought I'd give it shot cuz I haven't had very good luck with black.  Worked out pretty good, just wanted to say thanks.
> *


glad i could help homie!!  looks like glass BTW :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACSAM (Feb 13, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looks real good hope my car will look as good as urs when i'm done.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Apr 12 2008, 05:31 PM~10399978
> *glad i could help homie!!   looks like glass BTW :biggrin:
> *


what wheels are recommended with each product? RPM"s?


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Apr 12 2008, 08:16 PM~10401370
> *what wheels are recommended with each product?  RPM"s?
> *


i use a soft cut meguiars pad(yellow) for the first cut with a heavy cut compound
then i use a finishing pad (beige), but with a medium cut compound, then i finish with a finishing pad with swirl remover.(same pad as the medium cut, but different, never intermix your pads/compounds)

i always use brand new pads too, especially on a black car

i use a variable speed style sander/polisher, mines just a cheap nakota, but its worked great for years, it has numbers on it, i run it just slightly above the lowest speed (1) i think its about 1250rpm


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 6Deuced_@Apr 13 2008, 01:23 AM~10402893
> *i use a soft cut meguiars pad(yellow) for the first cut with a heavy cut compound
> then i use a finishing pad (beige), but with a medium cut compound, then i finish with a finishing pad with swirl remover.(same pad as the medium cut, but different, never intermix your pads/compounds)
> 
> ...


thank you sir. I'll be doing a dark charcoal this summer and this info will help.


----------



## ~~RED~~ (Aug 26, 2005)

Looking good Dan!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Paint product list:

709 -- Slick Sand 2K Primer
DTM 2000 Primer - DTM activator








Valspar Suncryl 327 ---Single Stage black
5108AP -- Wet look Acrylic Harner
5655G -- Flowstar Med Dry Urethane reducer
SG150 Intercoat Pearl & FLake Karrier 
Pro 2000 Clear (cheap shit) :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I thought the trunk and hood was about flat enough.....


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

But there was still a tiny bit of texture over the flake. I wetsanded it a lot....but it still showed up.  I thought it might have been the texture showing from the flake layers but Royalty said it was in the clear. So guess what.......time to clear coat them again!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I can't remember if this is before or after the 3rd session of clear. Like 13 coats of clear sprayed on the hood and trunk lid.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Putting it together....


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

HOW IS THAT SG150????!!!!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

More Assembly.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Smudges and water marks...rear deck.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

After all the clear.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

From this angle you can still see the racing stripe line. I wasn't tripping because its a racing stripe. lol


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I love this shot.....can't see any lines..flake...nothing. Just straight uniform black.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Coming together....smoked tail lights.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

oh yes!


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Sweet! :cheesy:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Hells yeah!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Sucks in all light!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

More examples....


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

What what....still haven't hand polished or waxed it.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)




----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

looks good dan,,i love these buildups that actually have progress


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I also smoked out the Grill "Ford" emblem and all the 5.0 emblems. Didn't put the 5.0 isignias on but you can see the grill logo. Just mixed a little bit of single stage in with the clear and made my own "candy" black. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Then I went and got the windows tinted. Used to do window tinting a long time ago but it never was perfect and had scratches in it so I left this up to some of my buddies.

Also notice the painted door panel inserts.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Then after racing around for a day the struts were DEAD from sitting for so many years.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Few more touches need to be done but its ready to roll.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

With the top let back so {what's left of} my hair can blow. :biggrin:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

Dan is back with a brand new invention!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

cant go wrong with a black 5.0 glad I am not the only person who likes fords lol


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Apr 14 2008, 04:40 PM~10414096
> *cant go wrong with a black 5.0 glad I am not the only person who likes fords lol
> *



You would be damn suprised how many people have Pm'ed me with their secret/ or past love for the 5.0s! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

looks good man the effect is subtle but nice


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 14 2008, 02:42 PM~10414117
> *You would be damn suprised how many people have Pm'ed me with their secret/ or past love for the 5.0s!    :0  :cheesy:
> *


 I must be real crazy cuz I like most of them :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 14 2008, 05:08 PM~10413834
> *With the top let back so {what's left of} my hair can blow.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


That's a sexy beast!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 14 2008, 04:42 PM~10414117
> *You would be damn suprised how many people have Pm'ed me with their secret/ or past love for the 5.0s!    :0  :cheesy:
> *


name names :0


----------



## 6Deuced (Mar 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 14 2008, 09:39 AM~10411662
> *oh yes!
> 
> 
> ...


OH NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ITS AN AUTOMATIC?

WTF?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????/


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Sorry to disappoint.....factory automatic...but thats what I wanted! I don't want to deal with a stick. :thumbsdown: Maybe I will eventually put a stall convertor and shift kit in but... :dunno:




Ok....what I learned:


The SS black is wet....super wet right off the bat. One thing I noticed was after a few days of hardening if I touched it with just my fingers I would leave scratches. Just from rubbing with my finger tip....and I have soft hands....all the ladys say so. :biggrin: lol After I clear coated the SS it didn't seem to "mark up" has easily with the finger test. So that seemed to be a major plus. Also with the clear over it....it does help to give it even a deep more lustrious effect.....at least it seemed that way too me. But I could be crazy. :around: 

The black flake is a subtle affect. Don't get me wrong it still dances under lights and you see it for sure when you hit the right angle. But if it was a color it would be WAY more prodominant.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Apr 14 2008, 09:51 AM~10411029
> *HOW IS THAT SG150????!!!!
> *



Good. Again I am used to using SG100 in which I more so dust on pearls, etc. The 150 needs to be sprayed more like a finish clear I think....it definitely held the flakes in th clear more...but I just over loaded it too much. And since it is thicker it had more build up which made it more difficult to blend the tape lines in later on. 

Anyones input is welcome on their experience/technique.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Fuck Fords!!!!!!!!!! 















I Love this Stang! :biggrin: 


It really turned out nice Dan and it has a look all its own.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

ttt


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

this was a badass build up. Very nice paint and step by step of the processes. PROPS homie.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

TTT for black paint.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

So fast its blurry! lol


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

got any good pics of the hood on a sunny day, I wanna really see that flake pop.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 15 2008, 05:09 PM~10420689
> *Good.  Again I am used to using SG100 in which I more so dust on pearls, etc.  The 150 needs to be sprayed more like a finish clear I think....it definitely held the flakes in th clear more...but I just over loaded it too much.  And since it is thicker it had more build up which made it more difficult to blend the tape lines in later on.
> 
> Anyones input is welcome on their experience/technique.
> *




cool car looks awesome dan............

i always shot flake in straight clear a bit over reduced i have sg-100 but i never tried it that way yet.........hard to break the habit especially when something works good :biggrin:


----------



## 8UWITH6 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice Stang........................ but I got a Black Buick for that ass son! :biggrin: 

I gotta talk to you about painting wheels................. Ill get at you!


----------



## Origami Lions (May 4, 2008)

I didn't see it mentioned, Or maybe it was but I wasn't paying attention, But which cam did you go with? How's it working out for you?


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 11 2008, 02:36 PM~10391733
> *They are usually pretty good in shop....no rough play zone.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


THAT ONE LOOKS LIKE YOU lol. GREAT TOPIC BRO


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 8UWITH6_@May 4 2008, 08:59 PM~10574610
> *Nice Stang........................ but I got a Black Buick for that ass son!  :biggrin:
> 
> I gotta talk to you about painting wheels................. Ill get at you!
> *


Turbo is in the house!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

dont want to get off topic but how do you think the SEM dye would work on a factory leather interior? Just want to get the color back to stock there's a few cracks in the leather...

thanks man -


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 6 2008, 01:48 AM~10582379
> *THAT ONE LOOKS LIKE YOU lol.  GREAT TOPIC BRO
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:angry:

















lol :roflmao: Half black half vanilla??????????? :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 8UWITH6_@May 4 2008, 09:59 PM~10574610
> *Nice Stang........................ but I got a Black Buick for that ass son!  :biggrin:
> 
> I gotta talk to you about painting wheels................. Ill get at you!
> *



Lets race!!!!!!! :0 I still need to get my computer tuned...I should get some even better preformance then.


----------



## grandson (Apr 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by grandson_@May 5 2008, 09:37 PM~10584923
> *dont want to get off topic but how do you think the SEM dye would work on a factory leather interior?  Just want to get the color back to stock there's a few cracks in the leather...
> 
> thanks man -
> *


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I would believe it should still work good. The leather is dyed originally too...soo.... :dunno: I have heard there is a special dye for leather but I would think the SEM would work nicely.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 11 2008, 02:36 PM~10391733
> *They are usually pretty good in shop....no rough play zone.  :biggrin:
> :0  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

Come colorsand and buff my car man.....


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Royalty_@May 5 2008, 09:32 PM~10584155
> *Turbo is in the house!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


WHAT TURBO ******


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

The boy dun gone all Chipmunk Foose on us...lol

Sweet work Dan :biggrin:


----------



## king-david (Aug 24, 2008)

Forgive my ignorance... but I wanna make sure I got this str8.. So you painted it single stage black.... then sanded it.... then cleared it... sanded.. cleared some more.. sanded some more.. cleared some more... sanded some more.. then buffed? I didnt know you could put clear over single stage... that looks great.. I know how I'm having my Lincoln painted now...


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> More examples....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider+Sep 12 2008, 09:00 AM~11584207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was winter time when that pic was taken so I had the wheels off the caprice....yeah....I drive it in the snow. lol 


Mustang is fun as hell....with them big fat wheel/tire combo in the back it hooks up...almost too much. haha. I can still smoke the fuck out of the tires but it would be alot easier if I had left some smaller/narrower wheels on it. Cornering and everything feels great...nice and firm. :thumbsup: I have been thinking, just thinking about a supercharger recently. hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX+Sep 9 2008, 09:10 PM~11562337-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are correct sir. Clear or single stage makes it even more deep.  The reason I had to go back and reclear so many times was because I had to bury the flake-race stripes.


----------



## king-david (Aug 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 12 2008, 07:33 AM~11584380
> *sssssshhhhiiitttttt.    :biggrin:    Thanks.
> You are correct sir.  Clear or single stage makes it even more deep.    The reason I had to go back and reclear so many times was because I had to bury the flake-race stripes.
> *


Ok so If I were doing str8 black on the top of my Lincoln... and off white on the sides... I could paint them single stage, sand them down with 600 I believe you said (or 800 for others who arent so good with paper) and spray the clear over top? How long did you wait for the SS to harden before the clear? I would expect some sort of chemical reaction...


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

You can start sanding after 24 hours if you want....but give it a couple days to be safe. Then you can spray the clear. And with the sand paper you are exactly correct....until you know how much each grit takes off start with the finer grit until you know what you are working with.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

It was winter time when that pic was taken so I had the wheels off the caprice....yeah....I drive it in the snow. lol 
Mustang is fun as hell....with them big fat wheel/tire combo in the back it hooks up...almost too much. haha. I can still smoke the fuck out of the tires but it would be alot easier if I had left some smaller/narrower wheels on it. Cornering and everything feels great...nice and firm. :thumbsup: I have been thinking, just thinking about a supercharger recently. hno: hno: :biggrin:
[/quote]

Supercharger :0 
I had to learn the hard way wit my first Stang 
Going fast is cool but you wanna be able to Stop Fast.. them Drums in the back need to go  
http://www.baer.com/


----------



## Royalty (Nov 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Sep 9 2008, 06:34 PM~11561387
> *WHAT TURBO ******
> *


My boy Neil(8UWITA6) got a GN.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

Posting for reference, only got a chance to read the first page, will be back. You my hero dan. :biggrin:


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 9 2008, 02:06 PM~10373301
> *Poly coat....sprayed straight out of the gun....not reduced at all.  I know its crazy and impossible....but I DO the impossible.  :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


looks good. What brand of poly are u spraying ?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Just found this build. I'm not a Stang guy but you did a great job. I hate wet sanding and you did 5 cars worth of it. 

It's all that wet sanding that keeps them fingers soft for the ladies. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Apr 9 2008, 11:58 AM~10372686
> *damn you sure do know how to plot a build up, very well detailed and entertaining!
> *


X10 :biggrin:


----------



## I KEEPS IT REAL (Aug 27, 2008)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK+Sep 16 2008, 06:42 PM~11618846-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Sep 16 2008, 11:40 PM~11622087-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:wave:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Sep 12 2008, 07:43 PM~11588800
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yeah...I feel ya on that! I just like to get up to the speed limit really really fast. :cheesy:


----------



## 8UWITH6 (Dec 1, 2006)

Bringing this topic back up. I got a Black Turbo Regal you can paint........... LOL 

Your STANG

Blower........... bah......... just put the squeeze to it. 

Oh, the GN found a new turbo and injectors, 29 pounds of boost on pump gas and meth, so watch out sucka!  

Still gotta get at you about painting the Coys Wheels on the GN............someday

Dads 87 Turbo Limited is back up and running........... needs body work/paint.......... 

I gotta just come down and see you folks.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I read from start to finish. 

I was on the fence on going with b/c or ss and now I know. I'll be going ss/clear. 

If you were JUST spraying black, how many coats of clear do you feel would've been necessary to stop at to get the best result?


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

James ,,,,, Why would you spray a single stage & then clear it ...??? 

You pay more for SS & CC than you would a regular BC / CC unless the SS was some cheap shiggity ..........


If your considering a solid color - An extra coat of SS would be your bet best & most cost effective ..... Allows you to cut it a tad bit more









______________________________________________________________





& i still dont believe anyone spraying straight evercoat poly primer out of the can without any form of reduction what so ever.............. But what do i know - I dont know how to paint .


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Oct 23 2008, 11:12 AM~11950232
> *James ,,,,, Why would you spray a single stage & then clear it ...???
> 
> You pay more for SS & CC than you would a regular BC / CC unless the SS was some cheap shiggity ..........
> ...


single stage black is the ultimate in depth and shine better than any base coat ive seen thats what im doing on my cutlass.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Oct 23 2008, 09:54 AM~11950071
> *I read from start to finish.
> 
> I was on the fence on going with b/c or ss and now I know. I'll be going ss/clear.
> ...



Whatever it takes to cover...you may spray differently than I do. I would say 4 coats....because you will go back and wetsand the SS smooth before applying the clear so you are taking material back off.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Oct 23 2008, 10:12 AM~11950232
> *James ,,,,, Why would you spray a single stage & then clear it ...???
> 
> You pay more for SS & CC than you would a regular BC / CC unless the SS was some cheap shiggity ..........
> ...


When I sprayed the SS I was impressed.....I thought there is no way it can get deeper. But the clear coats added even more depth...I could see a difference.

And check out the following gun. Made for spraying Poly with a huge tip. If you go get a fresh gallon of poly thats not dried up and thicker from sitting around for 5 years you will be able to spray it straight without reducing it.

SATAjet® 100 B P
Special gun for applying polyester filler


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

I was choppin it up with a dude that knows his shit when it comes to paint and body, been in the game for quite a while. He mentioned that certain ss/clear jobs in the heat (sun/warmth) can cause major problems.

Have you ran into anything yet?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

AND FOR ADDED DEPTH PAINT THE CAR WITH THE SINGLE STAGE,THEN MIX CLEAR WITH YOUR SS (50/50)AND SPRAY A COUPLE MORE COATS,THEN SPRAY CLEAR AS USUAL OVER THAT,THE DEPTH IS REDICULOUS


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Nov 3 2008, 09:25 AM~12045139
> *I was choppin it up with a dude that knows his shit when it comes to paint and body, been in the game for quite a while. He mentioned that certain ss/clear jobs in the heat (sun/warmth) can cause major problems.
> 
> Have you ran into anything yet?
> *



Nothing from paint reaction that I have noticed. The fiberglass hood that I bought was on the cheaper end of the spectrum...thin. Once it got heated up from the engine it has warped a little in the middle of the hood. You have to look at the right angle to see it but since I know it is there I'm ALWAYS looking at it. lol But even with that the paint has had no problems adhering.


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Oct 30 2008, 08:16 AM~12014186
> *When I sprayed the SS I was impressed.....I thought there is no way it can get deeper.  But the clear coats added even more depth...I could see a difference.
> 
> 
> ...



Your about the only person I know who says they have done it out of all the body men / shops that i know of so ,,, You can see why i would be so skeptical ....... I also think its bullshit for all these guys who come on here & opretend to know something & they offer advise which is dumb as hell ............. Im just trying to keep it real for those who want to learn the art that i enjoy


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)




----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Nov 3 2008, 10:54 PM~12051922
> *Your about the only person I know who says they have done it out of all the body men / shops that i know of so ,,, You can see why i would be so skeptical ....... I also think its bullshit for all these guys who come on here & opretend to know something & they offer advise which is dumb as hell ............. Im just trying to keep it real for those who want to learn the art that i enjoy
> *


I KNOW A TON OF HOT RODDERS THAT HAVE DONE IT AND I PLAYED WITH IT A FEW YEARS AGO/THERE IS A DAY AND NIGHT DIFF!


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Supercharger and 373 gears coming soon!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RULOW (Jul 30, 2002)

TTT bad ass topic


----------



## TAT2DAN (Dec 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 14 2008, 04:08 PM~10413834
> *With the top let back so {what's left of} my hair can blow.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Get some eibach pro-kit springs. It'll give it a nice stance. Lowers it 1" - 1.5". I'm on my fifth 5.0 right now, working on a custom twin-turbo setup soon. Just accumulating parts right now. The cutlass is once again on the backburner.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Thanks yo! Got the 373s installed and a rebuild on the positrac just a couple days ago. It rips through the gears so fast. Still breaking them in but last night I was rolling at speed and got on it and the back tires just broke loose like it wasn't a thing. I was like ---> :0 :0 :0 2 grand on the highway doing about 70 ain't too bad. :happysad:

Paints still looking good.


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

Just stumbled on this, this fucker is SICK!!!


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 3 2010, 11:21 AM~16782977
> *Thanks yo!  Got the 373s installed and a rebuild on the positrac just a couple days ago.  It rips through the gears so fast.  Still breaking them in but last night I was rolling at speed and got on it and the back tires just broke loose like it wasn't a thing.  I was like ---> :0  :0 :0  2 grand on the highway doing about 70 ain't too bad.  :happysad:
> 
> Paints still looking good.
> *



Hey, I dunno if you were even thinking about it, but if you were gonna do a rear disc brake swap, I have a whole rear disc setup off a 92 linc mark vII LSC, from what I have read its the same as mustang cobra rear brakes of the time. Its also a fox body car so everything should swap over, but its all junk yard parts, so the caliper brackets are about the only thing you wouldnt have to replace, otherwise I would replace the calipers, slide pins, and rotors, I bought it all for mock up, but I sold my baby linc before I got it on there, so no need for it anymore. If you want it all, $25. Theyre 5 lug rotors too.


----------



## cutman (May 5, 2004)

Dan Whats up?


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Man I wish it was warm so I could drop the top!!!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 14 2010, 12:48 PM~19324522
> *Man I wish it was warm so I could drop the top!!!
> *


*Just get a heated helmet.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 





*


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 15 2010, 08:54 PM~19338231
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

more more more more more more more more!


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 9 2008, 11:42 AM~10371590
> *Wanted a little whine with the rumble.....quiet gear drive.
> 
> 
> ...


I love the whine :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 15 2010, 11:54 PM~19338231
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

nice build, im not even a ford guy and went through the hole topic haha, love that last video


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Blew the tranny up a couple months ago.......getting a "race" tranny built. Just for street. :biggrin:


----------



## Mnt86ss (Jan 10, 2009)

Im not a Ford guy, but I always love Fox's... Clean ride, sounds mean!


----------

